# how old is everyone



## massaman (May 6, 2009)

just curious how old is everyone?

as for me almost over the hill heh

I am 38!


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2009)

31


----------



## Giosan (May 6, 2009)

San: 20

Gio: 23


----------



## Katnapper (May 6, 2009)

43


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2009)

If Rick can lie, so can I 41, which makes me younger than Kat :lol:


----------



## revmdn (May 6, 2009)

35


----------



## ismart (May 6, 2009)

I'm turning 30 next week   .


----------



## Dinora (May 6, 2009)

I'm turning 38 this week


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 6, 2009)

71


----------



## idolomantis (May 6, 2009)

this is going to make me the youngest here, but i'm 15


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 6, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> this is going to make me the youngest here, but i'm 15


Not only one of the youngest, but one of the most active and experienced!


----------



## rensallar (May 6, 2009)

32


----------



## bassist (May 6, 2009)

16


----------



## jacksun (May 6, 2009)

bassist said:


> 16


I was going to say respect your elders, but then Phil has me way beat......I celebrated the thirtieth anniversary of my 15th birthday about 8 months ago


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2009)

16 so i tye for second youngest.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> If Rick can lie, so can I 41, which makes me younger than Kat :lol:


Do I look older?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Do I look older?


No Rick, just more experienced!


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> No Rick, just more experienced!


But of course. That is a different discussion however.


----------



## ddvw123abc (May 6, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> this is going to make me the youngest here, but i'm 15


Youngest you say? Well I am 13 lol


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 6, 2009)

16


----------



## wuwu (May 6, 2009)

I'm 26, turning 27 later on this year.


----------



## lectricblueyes (May 6, 2009)

29


----------



## superfreak (May 6, 2009)

20


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2009)

Wow It seems the younger ones that are out here are also the ones that have been apart of this forum "it look like" the longest again wow 13, 15, &amp; 16 x 2.

I am Danny @ 30 :blink: .


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 7, 2009)

Dear me, I am ..... I can't say it :blink:


----------



## mantidian (May 8, 2009)

103 - 0


----------



## fatal_mantis (May 8, 2009)

23


----------



## gadunka888 (May 8, 2009)

cant tell u excatly.....

I'mbetween B and 10 years old( in hexadecimal)


----------



## kamakiri (May 9, 2009)

More than a Billion, uh, seconds...


----------



## The_Asa (May 9, 2009)

Hmm...I'm 14. So young and innocent, fresh in the world...


----------



## Katnapper (May 9, 2009)

-Asa said:


> Hmm...I'm 14. So young and innocent, fresh in the world...


And somehow.... I just don't believe that!


----------



## jameslongo (May 9, 2009)

20 soon to be 21 with the intellect of a 16yo


----------



## robelgado (May 9, 2009)

17 in a few weeks


----------



## idolomantis (May 9, 2009)

-Asa said:


> Hmm...I'm 14. So young and fresh in the world...


fixed XD


----------



## Katnapper (May 9, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> fixed XD


  :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (May 18, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> fixed XD


I feel so used


----------



## OGIGA (May 19, 2009)

23. Can I subtract any numbers, please?


----------



## d17oug18 (May 19, 2009)

24 about to be 25 next month, i wish i could visit u all, yall seem really nice and would make great friends ^_^ , nough wit me kissin ###### =)


----------



## cloud jaguar (May 19, 2009)

I just turned 39 recently, but I am very immature


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 19, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> I just turned 39 recently, but I am very immature


Congratulations! Once lost, immaturity is gone for ever. Mature Women of the World, Sunny (15) and Mija (22), counsel me on my immaturity, "Jesus, Phil, one day you're going to do yr 'Happy Dance' and fall down dead!" but at least I, we, won't die of boredom! Good old Flaubert nailed it:

"C'est l'Ennui! -- l'oeil charge d'un pleur involuntaire,

Il reve d'echafauds en fumant son houka."

Incidentally, "houka" was translated by some Mature American (Howard) as "pipe!"


----------



## d17oug18 (May 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Congratulations! Once lost, immaturity is gone for ever. Mature Women of the World, Sunny (15) and Mija (22), counsel me on my immaturity, "Jesus, Phil, one day you're going to do yr 'Happy Dance' and fall down dead!" but at least I, we, won't die of boredom! Good old Flaubert nailed it:"C'est l'Ennui! -- l'oeil charge d'un pleur involuntaire,
> 
> Il reve d'echafauds en fumant son houka."
> 
> Incidentally, "houka" was translated by some Mature American (Howard) as "pipe!"


Wow lol didnt understand that at all lol

by the way.... ga-sune-tight! lol


----------



## Katnapper (May 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Congratulations! Once lost, immaturity is gone for ever. Mature Women of the World, Sunny (15) and Mija (22), counsel me on my immaturity, "Jesus, Phil, one day you're going to do yr 'Happy Dance' and fall down dead!" but at least I, we, won't die of boredom! Good old Flaubert nailed it:"C'est l'Ennui! -- l'oeil charge d'un pleur involuntaire,
> 
> Il reve d'echafauds en fumant son houka."
> 
> Incidentally, "houka" was translated by some Mature American (Howard) as "pipe!"





d17oug18 said:


> Wow lol didnt understand that at all lol


It means: "Ooops!!!  I've involuntarily fumigated my Dachshunds!"


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> It means: "Ooops!!!  I've involuntarily fumigated my Dachshunds!"


Sorry! Senior moment. The lines are in French, written not by Flaubert (where did that come from?) but by Charles Baudelaire (Flowers of Evil) around 1842. L'Ennui, is Boredom, represented as an Old Man of about my age, who remembers the executions during the French Revolution about fifty years earlier.

"He is Boredom, shedding involuntary tears

As he dreams of scaffolds and smokes his hookah [opium pipe]."

My guess is that The Terror was the only exciting thing in his life, and he misses watching the executions!

Again, my apologies, I probably ate too many green caterpillars again last night.


----------



## matt020593 (May 19, 2009)

16


----------



## idolomantis (May 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Again, my apologies, I probably ate too many green caterpillars again last night.


..... :mellow:


----------



## yeatzee (May 19, 2009)

I'm 15 :blink:


----------



## matt020593 (May 19, 2009)

Hookah is a shisha, used to smoke molasses and flavoured tobacco  . I've been to north africa lol.


----------



## Katnapper (May 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Sorry! Senior moment. The lines are in French, written not by Flaubert (where did that come from?) but by Charles Baudelaire (Flowers of Evil) around 1842. L'Ennui, is Boredom, represented as an Old Man of about my age, who remembers the executions during the French Revolution about fifty years earlier. "He is Boredom, shedding involuntary tears
> 
> As he dreams of scaffolds and smokes his hookah [opium pipe]."
> 
> ...


I still like my translation better... :lol:


----------



## beckyl92 (May 22, 2009)

16


----------



## Eldur (May 22, 2009)

I am 26 turning 27 this summer


----------



## Davedood (May 30, 2009)

29 here &gt;=P


----------



## MingMing (May 30, 2009)

21 turning 22 in dec


----------



## Kaddock (May 30, 2009)

23, 24 on 7/19 :lol: 

Here's to surviving longer than I expected! Cheers!


----------



## ABbuggin (May 31, 2009)

18 here


----------



## batsofchaos (Jun 4, 2009)

22, turning 23 in August


----------

